# MTB: Lynn woods day?



## awf170 (Jul 16, 2008)

How about a trip up to Lynn woods you Connecticut folk?  Or at least some of you central Massers?  Just find someone with a roof rack and jam a few people into a car and split the gas.  Lynn woods is a very unique place since about half the riding you do is on giant rock slabs, hence the nickname "moab of the east", so I think you CT dirt trail riding sissies need to check this out.  I can do any day if I have more than week of notice (until I go back to school at least).  I would recommend a day later in the season so we have more time to stop sucking, since the riding is super technical.  Maybe late August or any time in September?


----------



## Greg (Jul 16, 2008)

My long distance ride destination this summer is probably going to be Case Mountain. Between the West Hartford Rez, Nepaug and Nass, there's just too much good riding nearby to warrant traveling too far. In fact, I'm far from tiring of Nassahegan yet and I've ridden there a lot. Still a ton more to see. Lynn is a 2.5 hour drive.


----------



## Marc (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm in.  I'll drag along the usual suspects.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> My long distance ride destination this summer is probably going to be Case Mountain. Between the West Hartford Rez, Nepaug and Nass, there's just too much good riding nearby to warrant traveling too far. In fact, I'm far from tiring of Nassahegan yet and I've ridden there a lot. Still a ton more to see. Lynn is a 2.5 hour drive.



In other words thats a "no"


----------



## Greg (Jul 16, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> In other words thats a "no"



If Austin comes down with that rad new bike of his to ride Nass, I'll upgrade to a "maybe".


----------



## bvibert (Jul 16, 2008)

I can fit 3 guys and their bikes in my car if we want to do a road trip... 

EDIT: That's 3 including me, BTW..


----------



## Marc (Jul 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> If Austin comes down with that rad new bike of his to ride Nass, I'll upgrade to a "maybe".



Wow, that's two trips down for Austin to one "maybe" from Greg...


----------



## Greg (Jul 16, 2008)

Marc said:


> Wow, that's two trips down for Austin to one "maybe" from Greg...



If I was single and had no kids, no problem. We live very different lives, fella. An hour or so for a ride? No problemo. 2.5 hours? That's a little rough.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 16, 2008)

We could always compromise and find somewhere slightly closer to us, but still not too far from the Masshole crew.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> If I was single and had no kids



Why do you think I've had no problems getting out for a ride!:razz:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 16, 2008)

If you want to do a middle ground trip to Leominster State forest in about a month, I'd be in. I'm doing pretty good with the knee and eyeing the bike again. May have trouble keeping up, but that's cool.


----------



## Marc (Jul 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> If I was single and had no kids, no problem. We live very different lives, fella. An hour or so for a ride? No problemo. 2.5 hours? That's a little rough.



I'm farily certain no one lives a life quite like mine :dunce:


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 16, 2008)

Put me down for a maybe.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> If I was single and had no kids, no problem. We live very different lives, fella. An hour or so for a ride? No problemo. 2.5 hours? That's a little rough.




Marc has the most epic repair project in the history of mankind that he is try to do by himself, so if he can make it you can too.   He does seem to actually have free time now though, so maybe he took the intelligent route and just gave up.


----------



## Marc (Jul 16, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Marc has the most epic repair project in the history of mankind that he is try to do by himself, so if he can make it you can too.   He does seem to actually have free time now though, so maybe he took the intelligent route and just gave up.



Haha, mofawker, no giving up yet.  As a matter of fact, this weekend I've got some garage straightening (literally, straightening the actual building) and maybe building some new bulkhead doors on my list.

Also some more trimming around the barn, some firewood cutting, I have to do some cleaning and sorting, weeding, watering, mulching, scraping some paint, buying some paint, replacing the blinds on the back porch, redrilling one of the aluminum doors... etc. etc.....

Ok, so I won't get to all of it, and maybe I'm stupid, but no I haven't given up.


----------



## Marc (Jul 16, 2008)

By the way, thanks for helping on the project by rearranging the peat moss and hiding an Easter egg.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 16, 2008)

Marc said:


> As a matter of fact, this weekend I've got some garage straightening (literally, straightening the actual building)



You had Justin repeatedly run into the wall? 



Marc said:


> By the way, thanks for helping on the project by rearranging the peat moss and hiding an Easter egg.



The egg was actually your birthday present.  Justin also had one for you but decided to eat it instead.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 18, 2008)

Here is one lame and blurry photo from yesterday to get you pumped. :roll:


----------



## awf170 (Jul 27, 2008)

How does Sunday September 14th work for everyone?  So who is potentially in?

Marc + friends (Nate, Mark, and Justin)
Mr. Evil + MRGisevil
Eatskisleep
Bvibert
03jeff
Waloaf

???


----------



## awf170 (Aug 4, 2008)

NIce... I guess I'm riding by myself again.

Found some sweet technical singletrack today.  No drops bigger than 2 ft., just endless amounts of rock gardens.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 5, 2008)

Dude, that's like a long time away from now.   I guess I'm potentially in...


----------



## Marc (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow, just reading the date "September 14" feels like autumn.  It gave me goose bumps, in a good way.


----------



## awf170 (Aug 14, 2008)

*nudge*nudge*

So is anyone actually coming for that date?  Come on, Lynn Woods rules, and is so completely different from anything you will ever ride in CT.

And yes I will come down to Nass one weekend as long as you guys plan a 4 hour 15-20 mile death ride.


----------



## awf170 (Aug 27, 2008)

No one, huh?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 27, 2008)

awf170 said:


> No one, huh?



Huh?  What are we talking about again?  That dancing badger is effing with me head..


----------



## severine (Aug 27, 2008)

Perhaps full body armor is in order for a ride with Austin...


----------



## awf170 (Aug 27, 2008)

severine said:


> Perhaps full body armor is in order for a ride with Austin...



Maybe... though you can go around about 90% of the sketchy stuff.  Yeah, the riding is still wicked technical overall, but nothing that dangerous.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 27, 2008)

I'd be up for it if it weren't such a drive to get there.


----------

